# My apocalypse car



## cycle61

It's big, it's ugly, it gets 14mpg, but it's a damn sight more solid than 90% of the stuff on the road. 
I'd take on any lexus, mercedes, honda, whatever without a second thought if it gets ugly out there.

I present to you, the battlejag


----------



## TechAdmin

Not a V12 is it?


----------



## Denny

It's no MRAP, but it'll do for Apocalypic purposes.


----------



## slurp

Did u take apart the interior paneling and install armor?


----------



## TechAdmin

What year is it BTW?


----------



## a1aweb

*You gotta be kiddin*

Oh yeah - that's just great - it screams - I've got money follow me home and rob me and kidnap my wife and hold her for ransom. Let's put it this way - would you feel safe driving it in Mexico or Brazil for instance?
Better to have a beat up old pickup that nobody wants.


----------



## Denny

a1aweb said:


> Oh yeah - that's just great - it screams - I've got money follow me home and rob me and kidnap my wife and hold her for ransom. Let's put it this way - would you feel safe driving it in Mexico or Brazil for instance?
> Better to have a beat up old pickup that nobody wants.


LOL... I seriously doubt that screams, "I've got money."


----------



## ldmaster

Having lived in the UK, the jag was the BIGGEST poseur car you could find. Nobody drove it but old men and those who wanted people to think they were somebody. Sorta like cadillacs in the US. 

Anybody who really knows jags, also knows that nobody who owns one can have any extra cash - maintainance on them can get expensive.

OTOH, I thought it performed well in "Shaun of the Dead"


----------



## guyfour

What makes it a battle jag instead of a jag?


----------



## carnut1100

Late '70s by the looks of it. 
Not as solid as you think either.
The gearboxes can and do break, as do the engines. Suspension is a nightmare to rebuild and rear brakes are a right pain to get to. 
I would be going for a beat up old pickup too, one decent frontal hit on that and the engine will last about 3 minutes.....


----------



## cycle61

Hey, I'll try to take these in order...

It's a straight six, 4.2l

1986 (not late 70's )

No armor. The headliner tried to fall off the other day and I used about a whole can of that spray adhesive to put it back up.

No, it does not scream "I've got money" 
It whispers "look, I got a free car and I'm too cheap to do anything but drive it and whine about gas mileage "

The engine has been very good so far, it has a few electrical bugs (Lucas, prince of darkness) and the trans is a GM T400. Pretty solid unit. I'd lose a match to a real truck, but oddly, you don't see too many of those where I live. Everything's made of plastic. I win.

And as for battlejag? Drive around in the San Francisco bay area for a while. Every commute is a battle. I make toyota's quiver with fear. Very easy to drive in heavy, fast, and aggressive traffic in this tank, you give a courtesy signal and do your thing. 

Everybody thinks California drivers are crazy, it's just survival skills we've picked up rubbing fenders at 90mph


----------



## concernedcitizen

Maybe people are just more afraid of hitting it because of the insurance cost


----------



## Big B

Oh yeah, parts are easy to find for those, especially the v12's


----------



## xj35s

*vdub*

I'll take an old beetle over anything. light, reliable, off-road friendly, and can fix with coathanger and vise grips.


----------



## carnut1100

cycle61 said:


> Hey, I'll try to take these in order...
> 
> It's a straight six, 4.2l
> 
> 1986 (not late 70's )
> 
> No armor. The headliner tried to fall off the other day and I used about a whole can of that spray adhesive to put it back up.
> 
> No, it does not scream "I've got money"
> It whispers "look, I got a free car and I'm too cheap to do anything but drive it and whine about gas mileage "
> 
> The engine has been very good so far, it has a few electrical bugs (Lucas, prince of darkness) and the trans is a GM T400. Pretty solid unit. I'd lose a match to a real truck, but oddly, you don't see too many of those where I live. Everything's made of plastic. I win.
> 
> And as for battlejag? Drive around in the San Francisco bay area for a while. Every commute is a battle. I make toyota's quiver with fear. Very easy to drive in heavy, fast, and aggressive traffic in this tank, you give a courtesy signal and do your thing.
> 
> Everybody thinks California drivers are crazy, it's just survival skills we've picked up rubbing fenders at 90mph


Ok. 1986 is when the next generation XJ came out. 
That is a late '70s design.
Looks more late '70s with those wheels, never seen here on '80s Jags, they were originally introduced on the XJS in 1975 and were gone from them by 1981. 
'80s XJs usually have pepperpot wheels. 
So.....it does look like a late '70s even if it is '86.


----------



## Tex

cycle61 said:


> It's big, it's ugly, it gets 14mpg, but it's a damn sight more solid than 90% of the stuff on the road.
> I'd take on any lexus, mercedes, honda, whatever without a second thought if it gets ugly out there.
> 
> I present to you, the battlejag


I hear that a Chevy 350 will drop right in there.


----------



## J&J

xj35s said:


> I'll take an old beetle over anything. light, reliable, off-road friendly, and can fix with coathanger and vise grips.


That is what I was getting at in my other post in "vehicles" about considering selling my Jeep Rubicon and getting an older vehicle that meets those requirements... although I had not thought of the "light" part....

John


----------



## Denny

Tex said:


> I hear that a Chevy 350 will drop right in there.


Well, not JUST drop in there, but they have conversion kits and they are common.


----------



## carnut1100

Also smallblock Fords will fit pretty easy, and I know of a couple running Chrysler 318 smallblocks.
Used to be common here in Aus back in the day to drop a Chrysler 265 c.i. Hemi six in them...get one from a Chrysler Valiant and the bellhousing bolts right up to the Jag autobox...


----------



## jebrown

You live in San Francisco where there are a lot of people with money. So an older jag such as yours may or may not be worth much.
Bug out to a less financially affluent neighborhood or area in any state and less educated people are not up on current models of jags. Too them it is a rich mans car and that is how they will see it period.
To you it may not seem a rich mans vehicle but to them it will and Yes it does scream I am a rich man follow me home and rob me. If you don't believe me just take a weekend trip to Los Angeles to any lower economic neighborhood and observe how close the locals watch you and follow. Park it and walk away. When you return it will either be stripped to the bone or gone compleltely.
I now live in Oklahoma but lived in the Los Angeles area for 37 years.


----------



## ke4sky

*Renegade Concept - Diesel 110 mpg off road capable*

This could be cool, but looks a bit short in cargo capacity.

My old Jeep 1984 Travelall was perfect. Current 2000 Grand Cherokee is OK.

Jeep Renegade Concept: 110 mpg, off-road capable


----------

